# How can I get my readers back?



## Chanticleer (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't posted anything on FA for a few months because I got tied up by some enormous piles of work. I'd had a few readers before the long hiatus, but obviously they stopped paying attention to me when I stopped updating things.

I finally got a chance to post something new ( http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1717496/ ) on one of my more popular stories and I'm trying to get my old readers back. 

I would be incredibly grateful to anyone who could give me any suggestions as to how I should go about this.


----------



## Roland (Nov 16, 2008)

Post more.  You can whine on their userpages about how they're not paying attention anymore, but that's not likely to get them back. 

Just update your things and if they're paying attention/care, they'll come back to you.


----------



## Poetigress (Nov 16, 2008)

For your old readers, just keep posting.  But I'd also focus on finding new readers, which on this site usually means reading and commenting on other writers (since most--not all, certainly, but most--active readers on FA also self-identify as writers).

But yeah, that's the problem with sites like FA -- out of sight, out of mind... :neutral:


----------



## KatKry (Nov 17, 2008)

Can't help you there. Sorry. Never had any readers to start with but I suggest their ideas. Seems like good advice.


----------



## Teracat (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd suggest checking the local shelters or putting up fliers over town. You know, "Lost Reader: Brown Hair, Green Eyes, Critiques using phrases such as 'awesome' and 'best ever' and uses plenty of emoticons".

Seriously though, I'm a total novice, but I'd suggest pretty much what has been said already. Keep posting, spread out and find new readers, threaten your old readers with extortion, defriending and dramatic journal posts in which you bid this cruel furry world goodbye.


----------



## kitreshawn (Nov 17, 2008)

Commenting on other people's stuff is probably the best way.  Poetigress has a Thursday Prompt that is good for that sort of thing.  You can also write little things for it which also tends to net a few new watchers every so often.

Beyond that you should do your best to keep writing and posting stuff (something I really need to get doing again myself).  Basically if people see no progress for long enough they assume whatever you were working on has been abandoned and lose interest.

Finally you can do what I've done before, write something for yiffstar and post a link back to your FA page in the comments for the story.  There are many more readers there, and while they are obviously looking for pronz over there the fact that they are looking for pronz to read is rather telling.


----------

